# HK P2000 9mm



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Does anyone have any comments about them...good or bad? What is it worth very lightly used or possibly not even fired.
I have a chance to get one and I want to see what a good price would be.
Thanks


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i think there a little over $700.00 new. cant say ive ever heard anything bad about HK's


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

You can't go wrong with an HK

http://www.impactguns.com/store/hk_p2000.html


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

HK makes a tough handgun. Where do you find all these deals Mamps? Looking at the blue book it breaks down the prices.
98% 675
95% 550
90% 475
80% 400

good luck. you find a turkey gun yet? if you come across a browning a5 light 20 for a reasonable price let me know.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey there...Thanks so much for the info ODNR!!! I guess I did get a good deal. It helps when I have winters off of work I have a lot of time to gun shop...lol

Well the spring season is on the way and I guess it is time to start laying bricks and block again...no guns for me until winter.

Yes I did get a turkey gun. I got a Charles Daly auto for $300. I wanted to get a nicer gun but i also wanted the hk. so i split the money i had to spend on a nice turkey gun.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

by the way Odnr...what are you looking to pay and what quality do you want?
my neighbor is a gun broker and he finds me some great deals.

look at this one! not a great price but awesome gun, to be rich would be nice 
http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=95055712


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Old Thread but as stated you CAN NOT beat a H&K I have put over 4,500 rounds through my MK23 You just can not beat them.


----------

